# And $150,000,000.00 of our tax money is going to support them...



## pnome (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40143564



> Palestinian held for Facebook criticism of Islam
> 
> By DIAA HADID
> The Associated Press
> ...



Juxtaposed with:
http://www.voanews.com/english/news...es-Additional-Palestinian-Aid--107047048.html


----------



## TTom (Nov 12, 2010)

Charged with Atheism as a crime. The thought sticks in my mind time after time. I can't imagine living in such a place, under such an oppressive system.

Wonder though how many fundie Christians would love to see the Christian equivalent?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2010)

> Wonder though how many fundie Christians would love to see the Christian equivalent?



Maybe some of the fringe, just another reason Christianity is the truth, free will.
ONE guy writes a book and says its from God, then its forced on billions, and A/A guys ask why  I think Im write and Islam is wrong.

Islam =


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 12, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Maybe some of the fringe, just another reason Christianity is the truth, free will.
> ONE guy writes a book and says its from God, then its forced on billions, and A/A guys ask why  I think Im write and Islam is wrong.
> 
> Islam =



Islam is bad, so the Holy Bible is therefore accurate and true.  Do I have this correct?


----------



## dexrusjak (Nov 12, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Maybe some of the fringe, just another reason Christianity is the truth, free will.
> ONE guy writes a book and says its from God, then its forced on billions, and A/A guys ask why  I think Im write and Islam is wrong.
> 
> Islam =



Check out some Christian history sometime.  Very similar things were taking place not that long ago to people who rejected Chrsitanity.  Crusades, anyone?

If you believe (not saying you do, just saying IF you do) that Christians have never used violence to "force" their beliefs on people, then you are very, very misinformed.  Does that make Christianity untrue?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 12, 2010)

dexrusjak said:


> Check out some Christian history sometime.  Very similar things were taking place not that long ago to people who rejected Chrsitanity.  Crusades, anyone?
> 
> If you believe (not saying you do, just saying IF you do) that Christians have never used violence to "force" their beliefs on people, then you are very, very misinformed.  Does that make Christianity untrue?



I've said it before....the only real difference between Islam and Christianity is that one is about 3-400 years behind the other.


----------



## pnome (Nov 12, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I've said it before....the only real difference between Islam and Christianity is that one is about 3-400 years behind the other.



Christianity has had a 622 year start on Islam.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> Christianity has had a 622 year start on Islam.




Plenty of time to make some mistakes.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Islam is bad, so the Holy Bible is therefore accurate and true.  Do I have this correct?



 remember I said this is another reason, there are many many more, also I answered the question, free will. Islam being bad does not make Christianity right, Christian doctrine against all others, and my relationship with Christ that I know I have makes Christianity the truth.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2010)

dexrusjak said:


> Check out some Christian history sometime.  Very similar things were taking place not that long ago to people who rejected Chrsitanity.  Crusades, anyone?
> 
> If you believe (not saying you do, just saying IF you do) that Christians have never used violence to "force" their beliefs on people, then you are very, very misinformed.  Does that make Christianity untrue?



Come on man, comparing over a billion people, threatened with there life and jail, with the crusades that some so called Christians have done is not even close. I realize that some have done evil things in the name of Christianity but its not doctrine in Christianity, it is in Islam. So to answer your question, no its not doctrine.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I've said it before....the only real difference between Islam and Christianity is that one is about 3-400 years behind the other.



Give me a break Ham, I thought you had more knowledge than this.
How in the world can you disqualify Christianity when you think this?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 12, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Come on man, comparing over a billion people, threatened with there life and jail, with the crusades that some so called Christians have done is not even close. I realize that some have done evil things in the name of Christianity but its not doctrine in Christianity, it is in Islam. So to answer your question, no its not doctrine.



x2


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Plenty of time to make some mistakes.



remember the thread "can somebody answer"?


----------



## Thor827 (Nov 13, 2010)

dexrusjak said:


> Check out some Christian history sometime.  Very similar things were taking place not that long ago to people who rejected Chrsitanity.  Crusades, anyone?
> 
> If you believe (not saying you do, just saying IF you do) that Christians have never used violence to "force" their beliefs on people, then you are very, very misinformed.  Does that make Christianity untrue?



I agree with your statement, but you've got your history a little bit mixed up. The crusades in the Holy land weren't about conversion. They served two purposes: First, to halt the spread of islam into Europe through Spain and eastern Europe, and secondly to gain control of the holy lands and consequently control of the lucrative pilgrim and trade routes through the area.  Later crusades in Scandinavia and the Slavic regions were used to force conversions, but few people even know that they happened or who enacted them.

A better example would have been the Inquisition in Spain, where people were tortured for confession of heresy, then killed to "cleanse" their souls.

It frustrates me to no end to see intelligent people continue to believe these myths about the crusades. History has been written by the apologists and liberals for several hundred years. Most texts come from universities, which are hotbeds for this kind of thought. There's nothing new under the sun and I'm pretty sure the liberals ran medieval universities as well.  

I suggest all who haven't take the time to read "The Politically Incorrect Guide to Islam and The Crusades".  The author (whose name escapes me) backs up his claims with several sources that were easy to find and verify. Believe me, I tried to prove him wrong on several points I found too outlandish to be true. Check it out, It's a great read.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thor827. Great post I was on the verge of mentioning the Spanish Inquisition and the blood that poored in the streets for heresy. That is a part of history that a lot ignore. And String, there is plenty written in the bible that suggest we should use death for sin. Like girls who have sex before marriage, and homosexuals. The fact is, christianity is just as bloody as any other religion.


----------

